# Marvel & DC Comic Book Collectibles Photography: Statues, Action Figures, Vintage Toy



## HoldyourfireAl (Nov 26, 2013)

Bowen Designs Ms. Marvel 1970s Version Statue  - Shot with my Canon XSi using a Canon 60mm 2.8 lens. ISO: 100 Aperture: f10 Shutter Speed: 1/6 Shot against a black velvet background. Lighting: 2 Wescott Softboxes positioned on angles on either side & a Wescott rim light in the back on an angle.


----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Nov 26, 2013)

I would appreciate any critiques of my photos as I am just learning! I'm especially curious about what you think of my lighting? Going forward, I'd love to see others post pics of their Marvel & DC Comics collectibles. It would be great to maintain a thread where we can help each other learn to shoot better! Thanks! Al


----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Nov 27, 2013)

Bowen Designs Spider-Man 2099 Statue. I don't think I like the lighter black background at the bottom of the pic. Thoughts?


----------



## binga63 (Nov 27, 2013)

one thing...you're shooting a statue... why aren't you showing the entire base?


----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Nov 29, 2013)

binga63 said:


> one thing...you're shooting a statue... why aren't you showing the entire base?


 Oh, I do in some of my pics. With these two, I didn't think the bases were particularly detailed so I decided to focus on the figure. The Spidey 2099 base is just a black oval. Boring.


----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Jul 19, 2017)

My Photography: Bowen Designs Incredible Hulk Statues! See more & post your collection at <Link Deleted>


----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Jul 24, 2017)

Bowen Designs Planet Hulk Statue (11) by Statue Marvels, on Flickr


----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Aug 30, 2017)

Hard Hero Daredevil Original Costume Statue by Statue Marvels, on Flickr


----------



## enezdez (Sep 2, 2017)

I like them, all the shots look pretty cool to me  & especially the epic battle! (lol) 

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## HoldyourfireAl (Nov 14, 2017)

Giussepi Armani Snow White with a Blue Bird Statue


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Nov 15, 2017)

Makes me wish mine were not boxed and in storage right now. All I have it some crappy P&S pics of them.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 18, 2017)

I think the lighting is pretty good on all of them.


----------



## fmw (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice work.


----------

